# Looking for a few good men and women! Scarred Lands play by mIRC/chat



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2003)

Alright folks, as some of you may or may not know, I've already had some measure of success running a bunch of nuckleheads (and I use that in an endearing fashions fellas!  ) through my first attempt as a DM. Now I want to expand. (To those playing by posting don't worry this shouldn't interfere.) So what I'm hoping for is some people that have time on a Friday night when they aren't gaming (or possibly even a Saturday or Sunday.) to join me and trying out a new locale. Yes, you lucky few will get a chance to run with the Sage of the Scarred Lands, the Evangelist himself, Nightfall, in the lovely lands of Fangsfall. So before I begin accepting applications, please let me lay down the ground rules/house rules of mine.

Firstly: Knowledge of the Scarred Lands is fine, but if you don't know, you'll learn as you go. Believe me folks, what you know can help but it won't hinder you that much. If you DO need background information, I can provide it for you. I keep very large files. 

Secondly: Character Level is 3rd level. This is partly because it's dangerous land and I want my characters to have some survivality. Understand that the monsters you face often come in larger numbers than your own, and are very, very smart. Or just plain dangerous.  

You use a  45 Point buy, following the rules in the DMG to determine your stats. Hit Points you determine by starting at max hit points at first level and rolling for the rest. 1st and 2s I'll allow to be rerolled but ONLY those.

Race: While I'd prefer to stick with traditional PHB type races, I know not everyone is up to speed on the variences of the Scarred Lands races. I will say gnomes are VERY rare I will expect any gnome guys to have a VERY good reason for leaving their jungle homes on distant Termana. I will allow a few monster types in. While I'd prefer races such as Slitheren, SL Harpies and Mantacori, I will also allow a few out of the DMG and MM. (Assamir and tieflings are fine.) If you want to use regular PHB type race, I can provide that for you. (Gnomes being the lone exception). Other than that free rein is yours. I prefer no half dragon or half celestials folks. Templated characters are something I prefer not to deal with in this place. 

Class: I don't mind a wide mix but I would ask people think carefully about their class as well as their role. Do you really want to be the party tank? Or would prefer to be the brains? Those are your goals. But I will say this about sorcerers and druids. Don't expect people to be understanding as these were often the most powerful servants of the Titans. 

Alignment: Any non evil characters are allowed. 

Setting/Region: Fangsfall is kind of schiopathic city/country, as the land, while ruled semi-fairly by the former ruler of Rahoch, Lord Killian Vrail, is also home to many Enkili and strange creatures. 

Purchasing stuff and monetary issues: You will all start off using the money guide on page 43 for your level. However you will have 1/4 the normal starting gold. As for purchasing magic items, understand that there aren't lines of shops where you can buy stuff just off the racks. There are weaponsmiths and armor smiths, but few have the skills to forge magic weapons, magic armor or other various types of magic items. Paying for such weapons/armors, not only requires you finding the right person(s), but also paying triple the standard price listed in the DMG. (R&R1&2 are also priced this way.) This pricing also includes rings, staves, wonderous items, and rods. The lone exceptions to this rule are scrolls, potions and wands. Now with arcane scrolls of levels 1st-3rd, they are as priced in the DMG/source. 4-6th level double their standard price. 7-9th level triple standard. Potions, for the most part, are as priced. However when you get into the medium/major potion sections, they are double standard price. This effect for medium starts at the 41st percentile. (I use this as a baseline for pricing). Wands are in the same boat as potions however you start at the 24th percenticle of the medium range. However don't feel like you won't find many good magic items on your own. After all, there was a war and not everyone got back with their items intact.  

Crafting magic items: I've raised the required levels on some of the item creation feats. Craft magic arms and armor requires a spellcaster of 5th level. Wonderous Items is also 5th level. No 
other changes though.

While I'm not adverse to Psionic characters, I'm not in favor of them either. If you do have a Psionic character in mind keep this in mind: 

Psionic rules: First two rules you must understand is "Psionics are different" in the Scarred Lands. That means any power resistance you have doesn't translate into spell resistance. Or vice versa. Also you can't dispel a magic effect using psionics (so supernatural and spell-like abilities won't be affected by such negation) And dispelling effects won't work on Psionic effects. There is one exception. That being that any Slacerian creature or relic that has SR, also as PR as well. Thus if you were to face a Ioun Beholder, a creation of the Slacerians, it's spell resistance would be the same as it's power resistance. Second rule to know is that of Fatigue when using a lot of mental energy. If you need more information about being a psionic character I have the information from R&R2 available. 

Source Material: I'm allowing core rules only along with any Scarred Lands sources. I will allow feats and spells from other sources, provided they are shown to me. (So if you have them in PDF format, send them along) I have a wide selection myself, but if you have a book or an idea you want to send along to me, email it to me. 

Any questions, comments, or concerns, direct them to me at my mail box: nighttfall@yahoo.com


----------



## nameless (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm definitely interested. I'm a newbie to Scarred Lands, but experienced as far as 3E goes. I'm pretty open timewise, friday is probably best for me at the moment though. I'll send you an email too, and maybe you'll get a surprise character, who knows!

-nameless


----------



## Kyramus (Jan 2, 2003)

Have not been a player for quite some time. I wouldn't mind getting my hands dirty on irc. 

Friday night is perfect for me most of the time.  (not this friday but other fridays) since My game usually is on saturday.

I have no experience in Scarred Lands but I have DMed 3rd ed for 3 years so I know the rules fairly well.

my email is kyramus@yahoo.com.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2003)

Kyr, email here: nighttfall@yahoo.com. I could use another player.

nameless, look forward to seeing your email.


----------



## nameless (Jan 7, 2003)

Semi-bump. This game seems fun and it would be a shame to let it die on account of too few players.

I've got my character sent in, looks like he's gonna be the party Rogue. I hear Kyramus rolled up a Ranger as well. I don't know what Nightfall wants to do, but I think the group could use some spellcaster support . My character has some background in the church of Madriel, hint hint.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 7, 2003)

I think there will be a spellcaster, but Kyr's first character is fighter. However he might change to cleric depending on the party make up. I'm still waiting nameless for two others. They keep claiming they have characters...but so far none have appeared.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 7, 2003)

That said, PLEASE folks! I could use a few more just in case we have a problem. I REALLY want to start this game come Friday Night at 8 pm EST. If someone is interesting email me a character! Just follow the guidelines folks.


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 9, 2003)

Sign me up!

I'll play as a human wizard who believes in the power of "True" words. He'd speak a lot of languages, be careful not to give away his "true" name, and, for each spell, announce in a bellowing voice the "true" arcane name for the spell.

If you accept, I'll stat him up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 9, 2003)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 14, 2003)

I need an extra player! There's a big need for an arcane spellcaster (sorcerer or wizard mainly but bard will do in a pinch), so if you're interested please email me.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 18, 2003)

*Wizard*

Gah, I would be interested in playing, but I don't think that my parents would be interested in me hogging the Internet on a regular basis for two nights a week, as I am hoping to play in an online campaign a good friend of mine is running. However, since that may not be happening as scheduled, I may be able to play at least on a trial basis, if that would be OK with you... I have pretty much 0 knowledge of Scarred Lands, but I know D&D well enough. I would be plenty willing to play a wizard.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 20, 2003)

Well as I said it's only Friday nights at 8 pm. It doesn't generally go THAT long but it might depending on the players. In any case, email your character and we'll talk. Just follow the guidelines and if you have any other questions, again email.


----------

